# Anyone got the s7?



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Upgrade soon, and hopefully the price of these will have to dropped so just wondered what they are like, i've had the s3 then s5 before.......... or is it time to try apple


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> or is it time to try apple


:lol::lol: no, get the samsung mate

not tried the s7 but my s6 edge is excellent, had the s4 before that

my misses and brother have iphones and have nothing but problems, battery life is shocking, they turn off when the phone has over 50% battery left and wont turn back on, but plug it in and its back to 50%. apple took my misses one and gave it back saying theres nothing wrong with it, this is her second iphone thats done it as well. joke really


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I have the S6 and love it... friend at work has S7 edge & he is pleased with it.

I do not know many iPhone users now.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the S6, had the S4 before and a Sony Xperia inbetween the two.
The only issue I have with Samsung handsets is bluetooth. if you have multiple devices, i.e smartwatch and car connection, incoming calls seem to confuse the handset. If you use the watch or the car connectivity neither work and you have to use the handset. This did not happen with the Xperia. I had the same issue with both S4 and now S6, would be curious to know if the S7 has this sorted?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

They're all the same (Android, iPhone, Windows)...get whatever you used to/like...when you strip it down, they all get emails, play music, watch YouTube and browse the internet really well...

Alternatively just keep you existing phone and get a cheap sim only deal. Was very happy paying £7.50 pm on GiffGaff when my iPhone 5s contract ended. Worked fine and was still very quick.

Only upgraded to the 6s because my GF wanted my 5s...the 6s is stupidly fast but honestly its just the same experience as my 5s...in fact I don't like the bigger screen and kind of miss my 5s...!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Samsung have been terrible in my experience 

iPhone all the way

The old iPhones may have had battery issues but 6 onwards are fine, any problem I've had a straight replacement no questions asked, unlike android users


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Samsung have been terrible in my experience
> 
> iPhone all the way
> 
> The old iPhones may have had battery issues but 6 onwards are fine, any problem I've had a straight replacement no questions asked, unlike android users


Odd that, my misses and brothers issues are with the iPhone 6 and apple aren't interested

My charge port died on my s4 and Samsung fixed it in 48 hours and gave me a phone in the meantime

Guess it's pot luck then


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've had Samsung S2, S3 & S5. they started out great, but became glitchy as time passed. I recently upgraded and got an S6. It was awful. Kept freezing and shutting down. 

I ended up going for a Sony Xperia and it is simply outstanding. Far smoother and quicker than any of the Samsungs ever were. 

Personally speaking, I just don't get the whole apple thing. But that's just me lol. 

Cooks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have one and its brilliant, i wouldn't touch apple anymore (i used to have them all), my wife has a iPhone for work and they are a nightmare especially when there is a upgrade, the thing gets locked up and won't reset etc etc, plus you just cant do anything to them without apple wanting their pound of flesh, she had a faulty home button too.
With my samsung i can put a micro SD card in and put films on it, download torrents etc etc.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Anecdote doesn't equal evidence...for every one person that has had a bad experience with iPhones, another has had issues with android....

I might know people that smoked and didn't get lung cancer...doesn't mean I'm going to start suggesting people to go out and smoke....

The only reason I use iPhones is because I'm boring and don't like change, and the phone does what I need it to fine. I'm sure I would be just as happy with an Android.


----------



## tyson1989 (Feb 21, 2015)

Ive just got myself an s7 about 3 weeks ago and couldnt be happier with it.

I had a iphone 5c previous to getting my new phone.
I had the benefit of having a play about with an iphone 6 (my wifes) and the s7 (my dads) before i went out and got one. 
From a personal point of view, its an absolute no brainer getting the s7.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

from reviews ive read s7 beats iphone pretty much in every area except build quality (nothing new) and photo gimmick where you can touch it and play etc.... for once the iphone is actually cheaper than the samsung. 

Going to wait until the rpice comes down, though i am very tempted to keep my s5 and get a sim only deal and pocket the difference, depending what the s7 does different how much better?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

alan hanson said:


> from reviews ive read s7 beats iphone pretty much in every area except build quality (nothing new) and photo gimmick where you can touch it and play etc.... for once the iphone is actually cheaper than the samsung.
> 
> Going to wait until the rpice comes down, though i am very tempted to keep my s5 and get a sim only deal and pocket the difference, depending what the s7 does different how much better?


If you want to get particularly geeky about it, the iPhone 6s has hands down the fastest SoC of any smart phone to date. This is largely due to Apples custom storage solution. This results in the fastest user experience in terms of loading and opening apps, switching between apps, and taking/storing pictures.



















Thats not to say the Samsung won't be fast and snappy in real world use, but the 6s is noticeable a ridiculously fast phone....if that matter to you....!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Phones are getting too big for me. After being very happy with s2 and S4 I ended up going for a z5 compact. Miss the Samsung screen.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> .... for once the iphone is actually cheaper than the


Actually, like for like they are about the same though aren't they, the cheapest iPhone 6s is £539 but thats only 16gb (i really cant believe they still make them with 16gb !) and the S7 is £569 but you get 32gb and of course you can add more.

PS, i am of course talking RRP.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> Actually, like for like they are about the same though aren't they, the cheapest iPhone 6s is £539 but thats only 16gb (i really cant believe they still make them with 16gb !) and the S7 is £569 but you get 32gb and of course you can add more.
> 
> PS, i am of course talking RRP.


I had S2 and 3 and now on S5 and have loved them all but the memory is the issue I have at the moment. 16g on oh one and 64g sd card. Trouble is now the system software is taking up thatch memory that each time it updates or an app updates I have to delete something. Certain apps can be moved to sd card but move back if they update which is a pain. Supposedly new software coming out (marshmallow) that allows all apps to be moved and stay so I'm waiting patiently to see if it does.

Otherwise I'll be looking at S6 or possibly S7, nice to get a new phone but I know after a couple of weeks I'll be telling myself it's no different to the last!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ I had that issue on the S4 but not had it on my S6 and I have much more stuff on it!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sack off Samsung's bloaty software and grab yourself a Nexus

Samsung's hardware is great, there's no denying that but the software is a bloaty mess, and you can say goodbye to getting timely updates

The Nexus 6p is blazing quick, you get direct updates from Google quicker than any other OEM, it uses a Samsung display panel (which is great) and the build quality is top notch. The camera is right up there in the top three android cameras out there

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I was going to switch to Samsung from HTC this time, but took a punt on a Microsoft Lumia 950 with Windows 10 mobile ( as it has all the apps that I need ) and it is a fantastic phone and Win10 mobile is impressively smooth and quick.

Has a great camera and amoled screen too. Only issue is the general lack of apps, tho that doesn't bother me and more of the Universal Windows Apps are appearing now which work on any Windows 10 device.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a htc one (m8) faster than a Samsung s6. Htc (M10) is released in a week and it has an octa core. 

Tip: htc makes nexus phones from their low end range phones


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ninja250r said:


> I have a htc one (m8) faster than a Samsung s6. Htc (M10) is released in a week and it has an octa core.
> 
> Tip: htc makes nexus phones from their low end range phones
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd be very interested to know how you quantify faster. The exynos chip in the S6 is leagues ahead of the 801 in the M8, check any review you want, Anandtech is a great start. 
The M8 is a good phone, but from a hardware perspective the S6 has it beat. Its a year newer too

If HTC follow their trend of releasing their flagships with Qualcomm's fastest SOC, then the M10 will be released with the Snapdragon 820 (as per the LG G5, and some variants of the SGS7). The 820 is a custom quad core design, rather than the octacore cluster that the 810 was from last year

https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/820

Finally, HTC havent made a Nexus phone in 6 years, but all other Nexus phones from other manufacturers have most definitely not been 'low end' at time of launch.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

The New Huawei P9 looks really good that due out any day now:

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/apr/06/huawei-p9-plus-smartphone-iphone-galaxy

:thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

ninja250r said:


> I have a htc one (m8) faster than a Samsung s6. Htc (M10) is released in a week and it has an octa core.
> 
> Tip: htc makes nexus phones from their low end range phones
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Almost nothing in that is correct.


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Couldn't get used to samsungs menus etc after using iPhone for years. Back to iPhone 6s. Aleays thought about changing next time around to a more 'business' like phone if you would call it that. Like your huawei etc but too scared incase I dont like it.
I love the iPhone but never use iTunes or plug my phone into the laptop. Had zero probs with apple phones myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I'd be very interested to know how you quantify faster. The exynos chip in the S6 is leagues ahead of the 801 in the M8, check any review you want, Anandtech is a great start.
> The M8 is a good phone, but from a hardware perspective the S6 has it beat. Its a year newer too
> 
> If HTC follow their trend of releasing their flagships with Qualcomm's fastest SOC, then the M10 will be released with the Snapdragon 820 (as per the LG G5, and some variants of the SGS7). The 820 is a custom quad core design, rather than the octacore cluster that the 810 was from last year
> ...


Really

http://www.droid-life.com/2016/01/18/htc-nexus-x-2-2016/


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ninja250r said:


> Really
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2016/01/18/htc-nexus-x-2-2016/


My comment still stands, they haven't made (released) a Nexus phone in 6 years. It's still rumours until a release

And the article you linked doesn't list any specs other than screen size, so there is no indication of them being low end at all

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I said that I wouldn't be getting a new phone and I'd happily keep my Galaxy S5, however I've developed a twitch.

The S7 is the obvious choice, but I was thinking the LG G5 just for a change. It reads good on the face of it.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm enjoying mine and I switched from an iphone 6. Battery life is amazing on the S7E. 

I bought mine outright from very.co.uk they had an offer on where if you bought it on credit and were a new customer they would give you 20% off your first order. So I got it for £512. Its also on buy now pay 12 months later so I've only actually paid the £3.99 postage so far. I've also got quidco tracking at 11%, if that pays out I will only effectively pay £456 which is good value in my book.


----------

